# Resting



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

On such a nic day i'd snap a pic for all u to see


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your sleeping in the truck,who took the pix?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My idea of resting is being nowhere near the plows...but thats just me

They look nice and rested though, getting a nice tan until winter comes back


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice SA dump. I have an '81. The L series dumps really like pushing snow!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Ford L8000. What does it have for a transmition?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I think its a 5 speed or 6 speed, also it does hav a 2 speed rear


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I was looking at that picture wondering where I've seen them before. Then I remembered I took a few pictures of them when I was up that way the other week. Here's a few pictures I took of your equipment Fisherboy Thumbs Up


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

about time you posted some pics dave . now lets see the fords :salute:


----------

